# Qualified this weekend ...



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Piper qualified for the Master National this weekend with a pass at the ORTC Hunt Test on Sauvie Island.

Now, just to get ready and prepare over the next 4.5 months. 

What are your thoughts on running a few field trials to get her QAA in the mean time??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's simply awesome! Hugest congratulations!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Excellen! Congratulations. The Qual work certainly could not hurt the dog--it absolutely requires the ability to read complex marking situations which only builds up those marking skills. You would just need to ensure that your pro keeps the work balanced so that Piper is still comfortable with hidden guns and does not get too amped up about those close-in breaker-bird or tight-and-busy tests. With my friends who cross between the games, that is what is most likely to get their dogs!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

sterregold said:


> Excellen! Congratulations. The Qual work certainly could not hurt the dog--it absolutely requires the ability to read complex marking situations which only builds up those marking skills. You would just need to ensure that your pro keeps the work balanced so that Piper is still comfortable with hidden guns and does not get too amped up about those close-in breaker-bird or tight-and-busy tests. With my friends who cross between the games, that is what is most likely to get their dogs!



That is very similar to the comments that I have been hearing from others that I have spoke with.
Still determining whether or not to bring her home and run the trials here or leave her on the truck and continue to improve and become more refined.

Thank you for the input,
John


----------

